# Tomorrow (Sat)



## Downtime2

If we have an opening, would anone like to go grouper fishing?


----------



## Garbo

You are tempting me not to go deer hunting. Let me know how your search goes. I have for a long time wanted to meet Wade.


----------



## hebegb

Hell yes!!!

lemme know!



Gary Brooks

850-995-7954


----------



## FelixH

I'd like to go, but my "to do" list is way too long this weekend...

Felix


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *FelixH (11/16/2007)*I'd like to go, but my "to do" list is way too long this weekend...
> 
> Felix


"To Do" lists are over rated. Come on out to McRee tomorrow Felix.


----------



## FelixH

Well, I call it a "to do" list, but my wife calls it a "better do" list. Ha ha.


----------



## Lickety-Split

Good luck Wade, I think I'm callin my trip off looks like it might be a little bumpy?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Lickety-Split (11/16/2007)*Good luck Wade, I think I'm callin my trip off looks like it might be a little bumpy?


*SATURDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS 
AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH TO A LIGHT CHOP. 

Bumpy?????????????


----------



## Downtime2

Looks like a foot, foot and a half to me. Bouyweather and a few others agree. I think the 2-3 won't happen. Least I hope not....


----------



## Downtime2

Still got room for one....


----------



## Xiphius

Hey Fester, I'm with you on the wave prediction, if it shuts down to 10 knots I should be nice...We'll see. Do you the coordinates to the Flat Top Rig located N of RP in 300-400 feet?


----------



## Downtime2

Still got room for one....


----------



## Ocean Man

If it wasn't for the camp out I would be all over this. Maybe next time. If the weather stays as calm as bouy weather has it then I will be out there for the morning bite catching dinner for the camp out.

EDIT: Bouyweather and the Navy site are calling for less than a foot.:clap


----------



## whome

> *Downtime2 (11/16/2007)*If we have an opening, would anone like to go grouper fishing?


You need a disclaimer in there saying that this is a "One Time" opening.....:angel


----------



## Lickety-Split

> *Knot a Yacht (11/16/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lickety-Split (11/16/2007)*Good luck Wade, I think I'm callin my trip off looks like it might be a little bumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> *SATURDAY*
> SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS
> AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH TO A LIGHT CHOP.
> 
> Bumpy?????????????
Click to expand...



I dont normaly trust Mr. NOAA. What I'm seeing on "wavcis" is around 2' little more maybe. But keep in mind I'm being extremely picky about my days in the offseason. So what I call bumpy now, come June, no question I'll be fishing.


----------



## bombtosser

oh man, i'd love to go,dependingon cost, i'm in crestview, phone is 6213196


----------



## Downtime2

Full boat...

Thanks for the responses though...(Even yours Jon):nonono


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Downtime2 (11/16/2007)*Full boat...
> 
> Thanks for the responses though...(Even yours Jon):nonono


I know, mine were a little off topic. I apologize. Hopefully my post bumped yours back up topand that special someone saw the post tofill your boat.oke

Good luck. Bring the boat back full of fish. We'll be out at the camp out.


----------



## Downtime2

Not yours....the other Jon...


----------



## whome

Well, while you are out catching grouper you know where I will be....call me when ya get back and let me know how it went....


----------



## Downtime2

Hope to have some good stuff Jon. I'll call you on my way home tomorrow....


----------



## whome

I'd be willing to be that the box is full of copperbellies....anyone who missed out on this trip missed a great meat trip...


----------



## bonita dan

Good luck Wade.


----------



## hebegb

Man o man...I can't wait!


----------



## Lickety-Split

> *Downtime2 (11/16/2007)*Full boat...
> 
> Thanks for the responses though...(Even yours Jon):nonono


If your talkin about me, my bad, I ment bumpy for my boat. A little spray, a cool breeze, and 45mph in a center console; it can be a little chilly.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Tell Me about it!!!

I was on the Wahoo trip and sat on port side of the stern. 2-3 turned into 5-6 and there was a 10-15+ easterly wind. All that equalled a very wet NoMo with no jacket! Still had a great time though. Coming back in, I got to laught at the guy on the Starboard sideoke


----------



## Freddie Jr

sent you a pm


----------



## Lickety-Split

Man, I missed it a liitle. Lookin really good. Let us know how it goes Wade.


----------



## whome

> *Lickety-Split (11/16/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (11/16/2007)*Full boat...
> 
> Thanks for the responses though...(Even yours Jon):nonono
> 
> 
> 
> If your talkin about me, my bad, I ment bumpy for my boat. A little spray, a cool breeze, and 45mph in a center console; it can be a little chilly.
Click to expand...



He was talking about me. I was kidding with him about replacing me as his "go to" guy...sorry for the confusion:doh


----------

